# Alright...let's get some truth



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Looking to put together a Micro. I will be fishing both rivers and some good size lakes. Someone told me today that the Gheenoe and River Hawk size boats were for near shore fishing and I shouldn't get out on the main lake. This was a salesman at a dealership! I read last year that folks had gone a mile or so offshore in the Gheenoe...is this true? 

I'm interested in the Yamaha 25 two stroke and the F20. I've heard that the Honda BF20 is a good engine too. Today...I saw a Yamaha 2001 F25 in great condition but wasn't sure of the weight. Looking at one of these two boats.

LT25 / River Hawk Kingfisher with a MV style back deck...CC...two compartment front deck. I will have a 6 gallon tank...and the Optima TrollFury battery system (90#)...bench cushion at dash and on compartment in front of CC...front trolling motor (MK Riptide 55# - auto pliot with remote) so I will probably have to shave the nose or have a mount built on the nose as I like the TM to sit flat.

Jackplate?
Stick Steering instead of CC 
Prop...based on what I've read, looks like a PT stainless.
Any thoughts on a Yamaha F30? Too heavy? 

I'm leaning towards the LT25 based on the higher gunnels and videos I've seen. 

Budget of around $12K - $14K

All your ideas will be appreciated...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Someone told me today that the Gheenoe and River Hawk size boats were for near shore fishing and I shouldn't get out on the main lake. This was a salesman at a dealership! I read last year that folks had gone a mile or so offshore in the Gheenoe...is this true?


I use mine mostly for near shore fishing. I have had Gheenoe Classics out in bodies of water greater than 1 mile in diameter in heavy chop (over 2 foot). Its doable but it can be a little hectic. Would I recommend it? Probably not. Its not that fun. 

The reports of going off shore are going to be on nice calm days. Microskiffs are not offshore boats.



> Budget of around $12K - $14K


Looks like you have done your homework. With that budget you should be able to build a well outfitted microskiff. One think to keep in mind is that some of the more popular custom boats have waiting lists that are 6 months to a year long. Once you decide on a model you should get a depost in asap.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

This would have been the one for you. Keep an eye out the deals are out there, but you have to jump quick.
Best bet, call Pugar at Customer Gheenoe. By far, one of the nicest folk you will ever meet/talk to in your life.

Posts: 1612
Dustin's Low Tide is For Sale
09/07/07 at 4:07pm 
This showed up on the shop special page on the Custom Gheenoe web site 

http://www.customgheenoe.com/Shop_Specials.html 

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

LOW TIDE 15 CUSTOM MV $7100.00 WOW! 

Special color Key Lime, center console, live well, front & rear lights, Shark Eyes, electrical trolling motor wiring, group 27 battery, center console cushion, poling platform, push pole holders, trolling motor mount, trailer, manual jack plate, 25 Mercury 2 stroke 

For more pics see Low Tide 15H page, Dustin's MVCC 

CALL UNLIMITED GLASSWORDS AKA CUSTOM GHEENOE IF YOU ARE INTERESTED 
321-269-9093 



Back to top


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> This would have been the one for you.  Keep an eye out the deals are out there, but you have to jump quick.
> Best bet, call Pugar at Customer Gheenoe.  By far, one of the nicest folk you will ever meet/talk to in your life.
> 
> Posts: 1612
> ...



 i see that they still have it posted on their website so, i can see why people might think its still for sale. This boat now sits in my back yard. SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Someone told me today that the Gheenoe and River Hawk size boats were for near shore fishing and I shouldn't get out on the main lake.  This was a salesman at a dealership!



the dealer that told you this is an idiot. i wouldnt shop there, he is just trying to get you to buy something he likes. so, he can get more money out of you. i take MY lt15 to lakes all the time. I even would take my classic to lakes. I have been on Kissimmee, okochobee, harris chain as well. i never once felt unsafe or thought that ishouldnt be on a lake with it. it had to have been central florida marine. that is where i bought my first gheenoe, a highsider, and the guy ripped me off charging me 15.00 bucks for a plug for the boat, i couldnt beleive he didnt throw it in on the deal. i dont know much about riverhawk boats, but, I am in love wiith the lt15. I have been on the lt25 and imho they are fairly close to the same boat, only by inches are they different. I LOVE MY NEW LT15!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Might I suggest you contact "whitefly" on this forum and/or customgheenoe.com about the LT25 and get some first hand information about the boats use in GA. He's in the Atlanta area and should be able to answer all you questions.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

been 12-15 miles offshore in costefishnttoo
been all the way to aligator reef in costefishnt³ from Islamarada

its true these boats are not offshore boats, but i feel safe in my gheenoe, always have, always will.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

> been 12-15 miles offshore in costefishnttoo
> been all the way to aligator reef in costefishnt³ from Islamarada
> 
> its true these boats are not offshore boats, but i feel safe in my gheenoe, always have, always will.


X 2, I know it sounds crazy but I've went out 15 miles offshore in gulf of mexico for nearshore gag groupers in my gheenoe classic and I felt safe in my gheenoe in very calm seas but must have a lot of experience to handle out in the seas.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

I can see that these boats can do most anything as long as you use some common sense. I figured the salesman was a bit full of fish...if you get my drift. I've been all over the Custom Gheenoe site...by the way, what ever happened to all the photos and options page that used to be on it? 

Boy...sounds like a long wait to get a custom gheenoe! Six months...heck, I might forget how to fish and get a bad case of cabin fever..turn to dancing...and show up at the local dance club and win the championship of pole dancing! Is there a website or link I can go to see boats that Custom Gheenoe has on hand? 

Now...to the fellow micro skiffer thats looking to put the Yamaha F40 on the back of a LT25. Now that boat will have nothing but the prop in the water when going across the lake. I know boats lift...but that boat will be flying and passing Triton's with a 225's! 

Thanks for all the help guys...alot of info and honest answers from guys that are in the boats and running/fishing them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

*Now...to the fellow micro skiffer thats looking to put the Yamaha F40 on the back of a LT25.  Now that boat will have nothing but the prop in the water when going across the lake.  I know boats lift...but that boat will be flying and passing Triton's with a 225's!*


I have had run a 40hp on a gheenoe classic in the past, so it's all good


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

That's got to be a smokin boat. What kind of top end would you be looking at? I'm guessing at least 40mph...and sitting a foot off the water has got to be a rush that lasts a good 4-5 hours after getting home.

I would love to see a video of that boat running if you indeed put it together. Anyone else that has a boat rigged with a 40...put up a video for all of us to see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

> That's got to be a smokin boat.  What kind of top end would you be looking at?  I'm guessing at least 40mph...and sitting a foot off the water has got to be a rush that lasts a good 4-5 hours after getting home.
> 
> I would love to see a video of that boat running if you indeed put it together.  Anyone else that has a boat rigged with a 40...put up a video for all of us to see.


look at other tread.....i just posted pics......u know where....for a video.....i dont know how to post it lol..


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

Whitesnook...you lost me. What thread for the pics? Are you talking about the Fishgazam boat with the Nissan 40?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

> Whitesnook...you lost me. What thread for the pics? Are you talking about the Fishgazam boat with the Nissan 40?


Yes, sorry for confused you.......I'm talking about fishgazam's boat and also I have more pictures of other gheenoes with 40 and 50's on it.....I had a 40 on my classic but can't find the pictures!!!!! To post it on the thread.............


----------



## White_Lightning (Dec 15, 2006)

GeorgiaSkiff,

To maybe clear some things up, the Gheenoe Classic was originally used by mostly bass fishermen up until a few years ago when the microskiff craze hit. As most bass fishermen think the faster they get there the better, we started putting larger motors on these boats back in the 80's. I am sure that there is faster one's out there than mine, but they have not been "GPS'ed" in any organized fashion that I am aware of. The speed measurement came about at the first "Big Gheenoe Rally." There was one person who rode in the boats and was appointed the official speed keeper. At the time, my boat was the fastest. It is the classic model with a 40 Johnson on the back. It registered around 37.5 mph with two of us in the boat. I have played with it by myself and got 41.1 out of it. I also have a full deck center console model classic with a 50 Yammee on it that will run just under 38mph. I have had a 40 or larger on my classics since 1990. The boat will handle it but only after you get used to it. I would not reccommend someone putting that many HP'S on the back for their very first Gheenoe. Build up to it and learn the feel of the boat and then it should be OK.

Zane

If you have any questions, contact me and I will be glad to help. Good luck finding your dream microskiff.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

A senior statesman of the 40 HP and above club has spoken.

[smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I JUST MOVED FROM TITUSVILLE TO COLUMBIA ,SC AND HAVE A MAKO 1550 INSHORE TECH SKIFF, GOOD BOAT REAL SKINNY AND SILENT CC W/60 MERC BOUGHT NEW IN 06. I'M THINKING ABOUT SELLING FOR WELL UNDER YOUR BUDGET. FOR ALL YOU T-VILLE GUYS I FISHED BEHIND THE CLINKERS AT THE BEACON RAMP RIGHT ALONG WITH THOSE BIG$$ MONEY HBS and GORDONS. NOT EXACTLY A MICRO SKIFF HULL WT 600# NOT TOO BIG, BUT A GOOD BOAT FOR UNDER 10K.(ROB FORDICE WON THE GOLD CUP IN THE 17' VERSION) AND WILL LET YOU GET OUT ALLITLE FARTHER. JUST THROWING IT OUTHERE THIS NOT A OFFICIAL FOR SALE AD YET. IF I DO DECIDE TO SELL WILL POST IN THE CLASSIFIEDS HERE FIRST IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED LET ME KNOW.


----------



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

I spent all day yesterday on Hartwell on a classic powered w/40hp Nissan.

Ran the entire lake. A small front came in around 4, lake got a bit nasty as she can do.

Never had a second thought about being in a Noe. Did we get a little wet, yep. so what, we are in a boat.

Got some great stares too, thats one of the best things about Noes, lots of looks. 

I normally bring my bass boat up when I visit my cabin in NE Ga.

I'll be bringing my Noe for now on.

The bass boat is going up for sale.


----------



## GeorgiaSkiff (Sep 24, 2007)

40 Nissan 2-stroke? Am I off base in thinking a 40 four stroke is probably way to heavy for the transom?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

> 40 Nissan 2-stroke? Am I off base in thinking a 40 four stroke is probably way to heavy for the transom?


LOWTIDE 25 DH-C with mercury 25hp 4-stroke 180 lbs floats the same as LOWTIDE 25 DH-C with 40hp 4-stroke 183 lbs, so both boats float the same with 25hp and 40hp 4-strokes in 3 lbs different......check out the braggin spot "costefishnt3" the black Lowtide 25 with 25hp mercury 4-stroke weight 180 lbs and when u see it then u get the idea out of it.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Go over to the Gheenoe website and read Jimmy's review on his ride in WHITE FLYll. It pretty much says it all 
about a morning in a LT25!


----------



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

Per the Nissan spec sheet, the Nissan 40hp 2 Stroke weights in at 158lbs.


A new 2007 4 Stroke 25hp weights in at 179lbs.


Would be interesting to know just what the transom is rated at motor weight wise.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> Per the Nissan spec sheet, the Nissan 40hp 2 Stroke weights in at 158lbs.
> 
> 
> A new 2007 4 Stroke 25hp weights in at 179lbs.
> ...


there is no weight rating on teh transome per say. there is a weight rating on the entire boats capacity. that being said, the LT25 was MADE to float a 4 stroke...period. now with this in mind, my 25 4 stroke merc weighs in at 180lbs, would i put 280lbs on it? no, but i would put 220-230lbs on it and probably only lose a mere inch in draft.


----------



## White_Lightning (Dec 15, 2006)

Something that some of you are forgetting is the set back if a jack plate is used. When I put the 50 Yammee on my classic, I had it on a jack plate and only had 2" of free board. I removed the jack plate and remounted the motor and gained almost 2" more of freeboard. The set back of the motor has a counter lever effect like a seesaw. The weight of the motor pulls the back of the boat down when it is moved farther and farther behind the boat. Remember that when deciding to use or not use a jack plate. 

Zane


----------



## reelgator (Aug 15, 2007)

> Something that some of you are forgetting is the set back if a jack plate is used. When I put the 50 Yammee on my classic, I had it on a jack plate and only had 2" of free board. I removed the jack plate and remounted the motor and gained almost 2" more of freeboard. The set back of the motor has a counter lever effect like a seesaw. The weight of the motor pulls the back of the boat down when it is moved farther and farther behind the boat. Remember that when deciding to use or not use a jack plate.
> 
> Zane


You don't think you "need" a jack plate running a 40?

Even with a short shaft, its longer than any short 25...............to much in the water don't ya think?


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

reelgator
all short shafts are 15 inches, you just mount the motor a different heights until you have it set at the right height, you do not necessarily need a jack plate.
btw i have land outside of tignall and i use my noe out of gills point ramp up there. i run clarks hill with it all the time. heading up there for a week of deer season the first week of november probably will take my noe up there.
go gators!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

where abouts on clarks hill? My aunt lives on the lake just outside of McCormick.



L.R.


----------



## Seek_Hunt386 (Oct 3, 2007)

$12k-$14k??? have you looked at the Gladesman?

http://www.eastcapecanoes.com


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

loneranger
my land is east of tignall, i am 5 minutes from gills point boat ramp on the northe end of the lake


----------

